# Internetgeschwindigkeit nur am PC extrem langsam?



## MrKachen (5. Juli 2018)

Hallo Forum!

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen ein Problem. Mit meinem Desktop-PC erreiche ich nur noch Downloadgeschwindigkeiten von ca. 10-13Mbit/s. Und das bei einer 50.000 DSL-Leitung von 1&1. Komisch ist, dass ich mit meinem Laptop eine Downloadgeschwindigkeit von 45-50Mbit/s erreiche. Ich habe mehrere Speedtests durchgeführt (verschiedene Anbieter, verschiedene Uhrzeiten). Mit dem Laptop bin ich über WLAN verbunden, mit dem Desktop-PC habe ich sowohl WLAN (über einen Wlan-USB-Stick) als auch LAN getestet. Der Abstand zum Router ist für Laptop und Desktop-PC gleich. 

Kann das Betriebssystem damit etwas zu tun haben? Laptop: Windows 8, Desktop-PC: Windows 7. Das System auf meinem Desktop-PC ist relativ frisch, vor 2 Wochen habe ich es neu aufgesetzt. Danach ging auch alles ohne Probleme, seit 4 Tagen ca. jedoch ist die Downloadrate so gering. Seitdem wurden keine Programme neu installiert oder deinstalliert. Treiber sind alle aktuell. Ich habe auch mehrere LAN-Kabel getestet. Mit dem LAN-Kabel erreiche ich am Laptop ebenfalls hohe Downloadraten. Das Kabel ist also nicht das Problem ... 

Interessant ist, dass die Uploadrate bei allen Messungen auf beiden Geräten identisch ist, ca. 9-10Mbits/s. (Auf dem Desktop-PC sowohl für WLAN als auch für LAN). 

Woran könnte das liegen? 

LG, Martin


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Juli 2018)

Gib mal bitte die komplette Hard- und Software des PCs an sowie den Router.


----------



## MrKachen (6. Juli 2018)

CPU: Intel i7 3770k
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro 3
GPU: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3
HDD: 2x2TB Seagate Baracuda 

Wie genau soll ich die Software angeben? Wie bereits beschrieben ist derzeit eine relativ frische Version von Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit installiert. 
Folgende Programme sind installiert: Steam (sowie etliche Spiele auf der zweiten HDD), Avira Antivir, Office 365, Cubebase 5, OBS Studio, Teamspeak 3, Gimp 2.

Beim Router handelt es sich um eine Fritzbox 7560. Firmware (06.92) ist aktuell.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Juli 2018)

MrKachen schrieb:


> Wie genau soll ich die Software angeben? Wie bereits beschrieben ist derzeit eine relativ frische Version von Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit installiert.


Genau das wollte ich hören. 

An welchem Anschluß der Fritzbox ist der PC angesteckt (1 ... 4)?
Der neueste Treiber für das LAN des Mainboards ist installiert:
ASRock > Z77 Pro3

Ist der PC malwarefrei:
AdwCleaner | heise Download,
Malwarebytes | Kostenlose Software fur Internetsicherheit und Schutz vor Schadsoftware

Wie hoch ist der Ping zur Fritzbox:
Ausführen: cmd als Administrator,
Eingabe ping 192.168.178.1 ?

Wie hoch ist die RAM-Belastung im Leerlauf im Taskmanager?
Laufen viele Programme im Autostart?

Ist die Festplattenindizierung eingeschaltet?

Weshalb hast Du keine SSD im PC?


----------



## Hywelo50 (6. Juli 2018)

Sind auch alle Hintergrundprozesse nichts am ziehen. Zumindest bei WIN 10 schaltet sich der Updater immer von alleine ein und ladet irgendwas im Hintergrund runter. Du kannst das im Taskmanager einfach nachvollziehen. Auch Browserfenster und Programme wie Steam sind für einen Test auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren/komplett eliminieren. Auch andere Geräte sind nach Möglichkeit auszuschalten, nicht das der Laptop ein Update zieht.

Hast du einen Eco Modus in der Fritzbox eingeschaltet. Diese drosselt dann. Jedoch eigentlich nur auf 100MBits.

Ansonsten vl. mal Treiber Updaten. Dazu im Gerätemanager rechts klick auf den Netzwerkchip und auf aktuelle Treiber Prüfen. Das ganze am besten für alle Chipsatztreiber mal machen.
Läuft der WLAN Stick auch über die NIC?


----------



## Matusalem (7. Juli 2018)

Mit dem Windows Ressourcenmonitor prüfen welche Netzwerkverbindungen im Hintergrund aktiv sind. Manchmal (z.B. für Windows Updates) läuft eine Menge Datenverkehr im Hintergrund was natürlich die "messbare" Geschwindigkeit zu dem Zeitpunkt ausbremst. Zum Zeitpunkt der Messung auch sicherstellen, das kein anderes Gerät am Netzwerk aktiv ist und Teil der Netzwerkressourcen verbraucht.

Avira Antivir probeweise deinstallieren. Die Antivirentools klemmen sich auch in den Datenverkehr eines Gerätes. Selten, aber durchaus schon passiert, bremst das die Geschwindigkeit deutlich aus.


----------

